# Charakter nicht auf mybuffed zum 100. Mal



## Taramur (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

diesen Thread gibt es hier glaube schon an die 100 bis 1000 mal. Ich hab auch schon eine E-Mail an den Support geschrieben, aber da wurde mir dann nicht mehr geantwortet.

Mein Problem ist, das mein Charakter nicht mit meinem mybuffed-Profil verknüpft werden. Alle Einstellungen in Blasc hab ich gemacht und auch das Addon aktiviert. Der Char "Taramur" zum Beispiel wird auch hochgeladen und ist in der Datenbank zu finden, aber mit meinem Profil in mybuffed wird er eben nicht verbunden.

Mir ist auch was aufgefallen. Bei Blasc kann ich mir nur mit meinem Benutzernamen und Passwort auf getblasc anmelden. Wenn ich die Einstellung Buffed.de nehmen, sagt er mir das Name und/oder Passwort falsch sind - ist aber genau das gleiche. Hängt es vielleicht damit zusammen?

Grüße
Taramur


----------



## ZAM (27. Januar 2008)

Taramur schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> diesen Thread gibt es hier glaube schon an die 100 bis 1000 mal. Ich hab auch schon eine E-Mail an den Support geschrieben, aber da wurde mir dann nicht mehr geantwortet.
> 
> ...



Mh - Das sollte aber eigentlich nicht passieren. Mit getblasc meinst du sicher getbuffed? Hast du merkwürdige Sonderzeichen im Passwort? Falls du darauf hier nicht antworten willst, schreib mir bitte eine PN. Die Email habe ich übrigens gesehen.


----------



## Taramur (27. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - Das sollte aber eigentlich nicht passieren. Mit getblasc meinst du sicher getbuffed? Hast du merkwürdige Sonderzeichen im Passwort? Falls du darauf hier nicht antworten willst, schreib mir bitte eine PN. Die Email habe ich übrigens gesehen.



Ne ich hab da kein Problem hier zu antworten. Vielleicht hilft der Thread dann ja noch Leuten, die das Problem auch noch haben. Also Mein Passwort ist ganz Normal ohne Sonderzeichen.

Ja ich meine natürlich getbuffed.com - dort wo man die Seite auswählen kann. Nur mit dieser Einstellung kann ich mich anmelden. Wenn ich Account-Name und Passwort lasse und unter Seite nur buffed.de auswähle und den Login prüfe stimmen angeblich Name oder Passwort wieder nicht.

Grüße
Taramur


----------



## neylia (29. Januar 2008)

hallo 

ich habe auch so ein ähnliches problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich habe 2 mal charakter transfer gemacht
und es wird nicht in my buffed profil angezeigt  
woran könnte  das liegen ?
und die daten stimmen auch nicht über ein 
in mein profil  den meine Druidin hat neuen neuen namen 
und er änder das nicht 

lg 

neylia


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2008)

Taramur schrieb:


> Ne ich hab da kein Problem hier zu antworten. Vielleicht hilft der Thread dann ja noch Leuten, die das Problem auch noch haben. Also Mein Passwort ist ganz Normal ohne Sonderzeichen.
> 
> Ja ich meine natürlich getbuffed.com - dort wo man die Seite auswählen kann. Nur mit dieser Einstellung kann ich mich anmelden. Wenn ich Account-Name und Passwort lasse und unter Seite nur buffed.de auswähle und den Login prüfe stimmen angeblich Name oder Passwort wieder nicht.
> 
> ...



Das Problem mit der Prüfung-Verwechslung von getbuffed und buffed.de ist schon merkwürdig und auch das erste mal, das wir davon hören - mh. Ich könnte dir Testweise ein neues Passwort setzen.


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2008)

neylia schrieb:


> hallo
> ich habe auch so ein ähnliches problem
> 
> 
> ...



Um das überhaupt nachvollziehen zu können ist es von Vorteil, wenn du relevante Daten angibst wie: Name und Server der alten Charaktere + Name und Server der neuen Charaktere. Sonst müssen wir raten. :-)


----------



## AC_Mcleod (30. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Um das überhaupt nachvollziehen zu können ist es von Vorteil, wenn du relevante Daten angibst wie: Name und Server der alten Charaktere + Name und Server der neuen Charaktere. Sonst müssen wir raten. :-)



Hm.. sehe gerade das ich das selbe Problem habe, weil ich mich schon gewundert habe wo mein kleiner Twink hi verschwunden war..

Also:

Character: http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3198775

gehört zum Account: http://my.buffed.de/user/253650

Brauchst ihr sonst noch informationen?


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2008)

AC_Mcleod schrieb:


> Hm.. sehe gerade das ich das selbe Problem habe, weil ich mich schon gewundert habe wo mein kleiner Twink hi verschwunden war..
> 
> Also:
> Character: http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3198775
> ...



Mh - ist das der jüngste Charakter in deiner Twink-Liste? Also der zuletzt erstellte? 
Versuch die mybuffed-Account-Zuordnung in BLASC2 mal neu für deinen WoW-Account zu setzen, Übernehmen und beim nächsten Upload einfach abwarten. :-)


----------



## AC_Mcleod (30. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - ist das der jüngste Charakter in deiner Twink-Liste? Also der zuletzt erstellte?
> Versuch die mybuffed-Account-Zuordnung in BLASC2 mal neu für deinen WoW-Account zu setzen, Übernehmen und beim nächsten Upload einfach abwarten. :-)



Boa.. du machst es dir leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, das ist kein neuer Twink, genau gesagt ist der schon älter, wurde nur nie gespielt. Deswegen kommen bei mir folgende Szenarien in Frage:

- Ich hab von Beginn weg den Char ausgegrenzt, wollte ihn aber jetzt doch in der Liste widerfinden und hab den Char im Blasc2 wieder angewählt um das Profil hoch zu laden, weil ich ihn aktiv spielen will.

- Ich hatte den Char bereits mal hochgeladen..  bin aber drauf gekommen das ich nicht jeden Char in der Liste haben will, hab daraufhin den Char im Blasc2 deaktiviert und den Char im buffed.de "gelöscht"..  Jetzt will ich ihn aber doch wieder sehen weil ich beginne ihn aktiv zu spielen und hab ihn im Blasc2 wieder aktiviert..  mit dem ergebnis das er jetzt nicht mehr meinen Profil zugeordnet wird?

Eines von beiden stimmt wohl.. ich weiss es echt nicht mehr welches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich habe nämlich bereits hochgeladene Chars aus meinem Profil gelöscht gehabt. Vielleicht liegt da der Hund begraben?

Edit: Ach nochwas war ja..  was vielleicht nicht unwichtig ist beim Fehler finden. Ich habe mal mit einem 2. Account experimentiert und wollte meine Twinks nur über einen buffed-twinkaccount laufen lassen..  Das experiment hat aber technisch nicht ganz funktioniert..  und ich hab den 2. Account im blasc2 und auf buffed.de wieder entfernt. Kann sein das dieser Char opfer dieses Experimentes wurde.


----------



## neylia (30. Januar 2008)

Server ysera nach Thrall Bláckángél
Thrall nach ysera Tamari jetzt :-)


----------



## Taramur (30. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Prüfung-Verwechslung von getbuffed und buffed.de ist schon merkwürdig und auch das erste mal, das wir davon hören - mh. Ich könnte dir Testweise ein neues Passwort setzen.



Okay  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe mein Passwort selbst geändert. Nun kann ich mich auch über buffed.de anmelden bei Blasc und mein Charakter wird jetzt auch zugeordnet. Zumindest einer davon.

Grüße
Taramur


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2008)

neylia schrieb:


> Server ysera nach Thrall Bláckángél
> Thrall nach ysera Tamari jetzt :-)



Die da?
http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3079367
Gehört jetzt wieder dir.


----------



## AC_Mcleod (31. Januar 2008)

AC_Mcleod schrieb:


> Hm.. sehe gerade das ich das selbe Problem habe, weil ich mich schon gewundert habe wo mein kleiner Twink hi verschwunden war..
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Darling, das Problem besteht immer noch. Gibt es einen heissen Tipp wie ich den Char mit meinem buffed Account linken kann? Der upload funktioniert einwandfrei, sogar der Bosscounter stimmt. Aber die arme fühlt sich sehr allein, so ohne Besitzer.

Hier ist handeln angesagt, oder die kleine Kriegerin bekommt depressionen!


----------



## Nagaron (1. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich habe da auch dieses Problem und zwar werden meine beiden Chars Acolon (70er Paladin) und Obscura (63er Priesterin) nicht zu meinem Blasc Account zugeordnet in der Datenbank sind sie aber nicht auf meienr Seite. Liegt es vielleicht daran das ich sie umbenannt hatte? Oder woran kann es noch liegen?
Mein Blasc Account ist Nagaron.

MfG


----------



## Laudee (4. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,


ich habe auch so ein Prob. Mein Main wunderbar wird ständig aktualisiert ist auf Buffed zu finden. 
http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2878649

Sämtliche Twinks auch, aber der den ich brauche der wird nicht in mein Profil geladen.
http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3178396
Dieser wurde auch seit einiger Zeit nicht aktualisier obwohl ich den jeden tag spiele.


Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

Lg
Nicole


----------



## Boyker (12. Februar 2008)

Auch bei mir das Problem:
http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3273949
und 
http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3355553
gehören zu:
http://my.buffed.de/user/272308
habe auch die Accountzuordnung neu angegeben, benutze ein ZahlenBuchstabenkombination als passwort. also ohne sonderzeichen.
jemand ne idee, oder könnt ihr die Chars meinem profiel zuordnen?

Gruß
Boyker


----------

